# Sängerin Ute Lemper schwanger mit 48



## Claudia (27 Juli 2011)

*
*


*Die deutsche Sängerin Ute Lemper (48) wird zum vierten Mal Mutter.* Das Baby soll im Oktober auf die Welt kommen. Im November plane sie schon wieder auf Tour zu gehen. Zwei Konzerte in Lüneburg und Stuhr im Rahmen der Niedersächsischen Musiktage im September hatte die Chanson-Sängerin abgesagt. Die Agentur der Künstlerin hatte mitgeteilt, dass Lemper schwanger sei, sagte eine Sprecherin der Musiktage in Hannover. Lemper hat bereits drei Kinder und lebt in den USA. In den 80er Jahren wurde die in Münster geborene Sängerin, Tänzerin und Schauspielerin als zweite Marlene Dietrich gefeiert.


Quelle: Bild.de​


----------



## Q (28 Juli 2011)

am meisten verwundert mich, dass sie schon 48 ist  wie schnell sich die Erde doch dreht ...


----------



## Chamser81 (28 Juli 2011)

Wäre sie zum ersten Mal mit 48 Jahren schwanger wäre es "schlimmer".


----------



## comatron (29 Juli 2011)

Hat denn keiner mal mit ihr über Verhütung gesprochen ?


----------



## Celebs_fan2011 (29 Juli 2011)

Mit 48 da war meine Schwester schon 2 x OMA.


----------



## couriousu (29 Juli 2011)

Gianna Nanini ist mit 60 Mutter geworden, wenn ich mich recht erinnere


----------



## Punisher (29 Juli 2011)

Sex mit 48? Respekt !!


----------

